# Intrigue at the Courts of Chaos – Goodman Games provides High Level Adventure for Low Level Characte



## TarionzCousin (Mar 28, 2014)

My honest reaction to reading this review was "I am intrigued...."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the review.  I am also quite intrigued.


----------

